# Marijuana CAUSED my IBS



## SalvationSeeker (Sep 1, 2011)

Well after a long road of 6 months of horrible post-infectious IBS, I have quit smoking marijuana and the problem went away almost completely. It has been two weeks but something that is purported to be helpful for us bad poopers, turns out can cause either a negative interaction within the brain gut barrier(all psychoactives tend to $$$$$$ with seratonin/dopamine important gut neurochemicals), an overload of tar toxins, an overload of cannabinoid(there are cannabinoid receptions in the gut), or simply chronic withdrawl symptoms. I smoked copious amounts daily for 8 years, and even when I had problems I could not and would not quit, and when I finally did, they completely vanished. I experienced rapid transit time, gas, bloating, malabsorption, chronic loose odorless stools, foul fishy secretions, constipation, prolonged movements, depression, mind fog, degrading nails, hair and skin. Every problem I had, you name it, I probably had it. Incontinence, fecal body odor, fecal breath, Yeah I had it all. Blood, mucuous, parasites in the stool and/or undigested food. I went to many docs, did tons of research, collaborated with online gurus, stool and ovas, anti gen, blood work, colnoscopy, upper gi scope, like I said, you name it. It all led me back here. THough I am genetic predispositioned, it may have been simply the tar in the smoke. SO for ANYONE with IBS who is still refusing to cut out marijuana, cigarettes, alchohol, poor diet, inactivity, literally anything that probably isnt good for you, no matter how much you are in denial of it, no matter how much popular belief goes against it, chances are your body is trying to tell you something. Listen to your body. I now have 1-2 regular solid movements a day with normal fecal odor returning and bloating VANISHED(no more preggers in the gym, p.s. i am a guy). Color is normal, and movements back to being my usual good old 20 minute magazine reading session. No more hours of sweating and struggling to remove the undigested clay colored stools. I recommend Raw Fiber, natural fiber gummy bears, and Soy Yogurt w/ probiotics. I am also on PB8, but I had tried all of this stuff, and it only temporarily alleviated me from my 15-20 movements a day(last summer). Hang in there guys, and deal with what you dont want to, and most importantly, marijuana or really anything that is fairly harmless, can be come harmful in enough quantity. I learned the hard way.-He who now lives his life again, no more suicidal thoughts or depression. Hang in there guys you never know when that one day, it may go away as quickly as it came.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Bravo.


----------



## randomneaa (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow you have absolutely no idea of anything you are talking about. Who told you that if you SMOKE weed it'll affect the cannabinoid system in your gut??? The only way to get the affects it has on your stomach is if you digest it. i can find you a surplus of people with crohns disease and ibs and omfg tell them to smoke the weed to get the relief and they will say you are not very smart obviously.. 1 teaspoon of hashoil = 3 days no ibs..


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have not smoked anything regularly for many years; but a cigarette or a joint can still cause a problem. The further I get from the addictions, the less likely one of anything will have bad results. As far as my system, cigs--and likely dope smoke--likely caused an inflammatory condition that resulted in the GERD and D. Sadly, my stimulants/depressants now seem limited to alcohol ("not that there is anything wrong with that"--Seinfeld).

As to whether ingesting it would improve me, that has been way too many years ago...

Mark


----------



## Seth Havener (May 5, 2015)

Haha yeah wow this guy knows what he is talking about. 'Speak for yourself moron!' Weed helps me tremendously and I have pi ibs diarrhea and suffer from horrible tenesmus among other symptoms. It's that alcohol you gotta watch out for. To each his own. You do realize this disorder differs from patient to patient as far as symptoms and what works right?


----------



## Sarah Urb (Dec 2, 2015)

Weed is only thing that keep me from vomiting daily. It sounds like you had a placibo effect im glad this made you feel better, but im afraid science disagrees with you. Please dont spread misinformation alot of us have been looking for years to fix ours problems or get some relief. Here is one study amoung the thousands on google done by scientist and doctors that refute your point http://www.cancer.org/treatment/treatmentsandsideeffects/physicalsideeffects/chemotherapyeffects/marijuana-and-cancer


----------



## docvape (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my IBS started around the time I stopped smoking weed. Which was also around the same time I took a cycle of augmentin antibiotics and my stomach has not been the same since

Going on 3 years with this nightmare, I was never nauseous when I smoked weed though.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

With everyone having different symptoms, it will obviously effect everyone differently. I credit weed for allowing me to have an appetite and taking away my horrid nausea. I'd probably be dead by now if I didn't come across it as it is my only sense of relief.


----------



## Seth Havener (May 5, 2015)

Yeah weed is what allows me to eat the same bland things day after day. It's instant relief that allows you to live and think in the now. It's a natural anti inflammatory, and has insane medicinal qualities. It allows me to deal with the pains and discomfort everyday. Above all it puts me in a functional mental state. I been dealing with pi ibs d for ten years now and it's as if people think its crazy that it's taken any kind of mental toll on me.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Where was the weed from a dispensary or off the streets? Pot now has at least twice the amount of THC than it did long ago. The hemp CBD oil has < .3% THC to be legal. ACDC marijuana at my local dispensary has < .6 THC. Alot of what I'm reading is about people solving their spasming with CBD. Not all pot is the same!


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

minimalizer said:


> Where was the weed from a dispensary or off the streets? Pot now has at least twice the amount of THC than it did long ago. The hemp CBD oil has < .3% THC to be legal. ACDC marijuana at my local dispensary has < .6 THC. Alot of what I'm reading is about people solving their spasming with CBD. Not all pot is the same!


Just to put in my 2 cents. I am using the hemp oil .3%, and liking it a lot so far. However I would much prefer true cannabis oil with all it's natural compounds including THC. The CBD's from the legal cannabis is great, has effect for me, and true there are many cannaboid recepters in the bowels, but not having the THC and associated cannaboids weakens what you could be getting. Stripping part of the chemical profile to accommodate legal issues which could comprise health is just stupid, but we have to deal with what we have.

I have never heard of anyone "catching" IBS from pot, but considering there are many receptors that are triggered directly by it, and all our chemistry is a bit different, sure anything is possible. By and large though all evidence, and most all testimony points to exactly the opposite.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Leo41 said:


> Just to put in my 2 cents. I am using the hemp oil .3%, and liking it a lot so far. However I would much prefer true cannabis oil with all it's natural compounds including THC. The CBD's from the legal cannabis is great, has effect for me, and true there are many cannaboid recepters in the bowels, but not having the THC and associated cannaboids weakens what you could be getting. Stripping part of the chemical profile to accommodate legal issues which could comprise health is just stupid, but we have to deal with what we have.
> 
> I have never heard of anyone "catching" IBS from pot, but considering there are many receptors that are triggered directly by it, and all our chemistry is a bit different, sure anything is possible. By and large though all evidence, and most all testimony points to exactly the opposite.


Hey Leo41 Doesn't hemp usually have less than 1%?;Also, many hemp cbd oils I've read about show full spectrum of cannabinoids and terpines in the lab reports, which is good. Please tell me if I'm wrong on the thc naturally in hemp. Thanks.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Seth Havener said:


> Yeah weed is what allows me to eat the same bland things day after day. It's instant relief that allows you to live and think in the now. It's a natural anti inflammatory, and has insane medicinal qualities. It allows me to deal with the pains and discomfort everyday. Above all it puts me in a functional mental state. I been dealing with pi ibs d for ten years now and it's as if people think its crazy that it's taken any kind of mental toll on me.


I agree;What strain?


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

minimalizer said:


> Hey Leo41 Doesn't hemp usually have less than 1%?;Also, many hemp cbd oils I've read about show full spectrum of cannabinoids and terpines in the lab reports, which is good. Please tell me if I'm wrong on the thc naturally in hemp. Thanks.


I guess it really depends on who you talk to. I personally, again, would much prefer true medical grade cannabis oil. But I am forced to only be able to get hemp derived. Yes, I feel it is helping me, but I would rather have the best I can get.

http://www.cbdfarm.org/knowledge-center/why-not-hemp-oil-2.html


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Leo41 said:


> I guess it really depends on who you talk to. I personally, again, would much prefer true medical grade cannabis oil. But I am forced to only be able to get hemp derived. Yes, I feel it is helping me, but I would rather have the best I can get.
> 
> http://www.cbdfarm.org/knowledge-center/why-not-hemp-oil-2.html
> 
> ...


----------



## cjozboy (Apr 9, 2018)

I believe marijuana also caused my IBS. I have been a chronic smoker for about 20 years - smoking morning, noon and night and mostly smoking hydro. About six years ago I developed symptoms of IBS. As the condition progressively got worse I had a colonoscopy and eventually haemorrhoid banding. On one visit to my gastroenterologist he sent a note to my doctor which said he "had not discussed cannabonoid hyperemises" with me. I had no idea what that was but it peaked my interest. It turns out that this syndrome presents with uncontrollable vomiting, which was not what I was suffering from so I ignored it. In fact I thought marijuana was helping me control IBS because if I didn't smoke my symptoms got significantly worse. I started to notice that if I went on holidays overseas and had to stop smoking that for the first three or four days I would have increased diarrhoea, hot and cold sensations, lethargy, nausea and a general feeling of unwellness, but If I could get some marijuana my symptoms would instantly go. So I was convinced that marijuana was helping to control my IBS.

Then last year I went on about three extended holidays and I noticed that after the first few days of extreme symptoms my body would start to normalise and the symptoms would start to fade. It got to the point that if my partner and I knew we were going away he would ask me to stop smoking a few days before we departed so that by the time we were away the worst of the symptoms would have diminished.

So I decided this year to test the theory that possibly marijuana was in fact causing my IBS. I purposely stopped smoking on three occasions and each occasion recorded a significant increase in symptoms and that this would occur for three or four days after stopping - I mean seriously bad, with severe cramping and up to 25-30 bowel movements per day. And then I would smoke marijuana and record that the severe symptoms would disappear almost entirely. However after about three or four days my IBS would return in a moderate state.

Then I decided to stop entirely for at least two weeks. I found that on the first occasion I did this that I again suffered terrible symptoms for the first three days and that after about a week my symptoms started to normalise. The second time I stopped was the last time I have smoked and that was about six weeks ago. It has not been easy because I have had marijuana in my life and with my friends for such a long time, but my IBS symptoms have almost entirely disappeared. I defecate once or twice a day and they are relatively firm and I no longer have cramps or waking nausea. Even my haemorrhoids have stopped bleeding. On the flip side, I have jumpy legs at night and take temazepam to relieve this. I also have occasional skin crawl. I am less creative. Both these things are less of a concern to me than IBS was. I also feel that they may also be the result of marijuana compounds leaving my body and that these symptoms may normalise (hopefully) in the future.

Obviously this is not the same for everyone. A previous contributor suggested that dope has no effect on the gut unless it is digested. But this is rubbish - marijuana definitely has an effect on serotonin receptors and there are more serotonin receptors in your gut than in your brain. They act as a messenger system for your stomach. It makes sense to me that long term chronic smoking of marijuana may lead to issues with your gut, especially hydro which is much stronger than it used to be.

As a footnote, last week I went to a mates place and after six weeks of not smoking I had a couple of cones. I spun out a bit and had a little spit but put that down to not having had any smoko for a while. But the after about an hour later I was projectile vomiting uncontrollably. Much more severe than any spin-out. Rightly or wrongly, I'm convinced dope is no longer for me.


----------



## fixed (Jun 12, 2018)

I recently became ill with an unrelated sickness to my IBS.

Was forced to stop chronic pot use for the first time in 20+ years.

Had horrible IBS.

Resolved in 3 days.

Just crazy.

What a waste of life


----------

